# Natural Balance Sweet Potato/Chicken Recalled



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Letter from the President of Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc®


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I almost bought some at Petco but decided on another brand. Thanks for the update


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I got that in my email today. I don't feed Natural Balance, but at least they are being proactive.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie eats NB, but the venison and sweet potato - makes me wonder about the sweet potato. Remember all the recalls on veggies and stuff that tested positive for salmonella or e-coli? 

I'm glad too that they are being proactive - it's so hard to have confidence not only in the food we feed our pups but in the food we eat ourselves. 

Thanks so much for sharing this - I bought Annie some food today at Petco, but didn't notice any notices or anything by the NB section. 

Linda


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't buy any food that has a history of recalls and Natural Balance is one of them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I heard this on the news this morning, but the didn't really give details. Thanks for posting Suzan.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for posting this information!

I feed Libby NB Original Ultra bite size with chicken, brown rice, lamb...and fresh potatoes.

I didn't see this on the recall list thank goodness!

She's almost out and I was going to the store tomorrow, for a new bag.

I didn't know that NB had any history of recalls:w00t:

This really upsets me so I think it's time to switch. Can anyone recommend a better dry food for her?

Thanks again!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think NB is pretty safe with their new standards for safety checks. Something can get by any checks and balances sometimes. If we desert all dog foods that have been recalled there will be no dog food left out there. I think NB should be commended for taking action even though the samples didn't show contamination.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Cosy, thank you for being the voice of reason for me. I get freaked out by recalls of any kind.:w00t:

I first had Libby on the duck/sp formula. She threw up daily. Once I switched her to the chicken, rice and potato she's been just fine.:aktion033:

She really likes it too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> I think NB is pretty safe with their new standards for safety checks. Something can get by any checks and balances sometimes. If we desert all dog foods that have been recalled there will be no dog food left out there. I think NB should be commended for taking action even though the samples didn't show contamination.


My thoughts exactly ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Great post, thanks for getting this info out! 

I use Acana but this is great info to have given many people on here use NB dog food.

More info can be found here:
Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc. announces a voluntary recall of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Chicken Dry Dog Food Due to a Possible Health Risk


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I am afraid to feed anything but wellness and homecooking.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I don't buy any food that has a history of recalls and Natural Balance is one of them.


*I will NEVER EVER EVER buy NB again*...after we lost our sweet Echo in the pet food recall of 2007 (she was eating the venison sweet potato formula). To again have a recall just makes me shudder...I don't care what 'spin' the company says (I remember when the recalls started and I checked their site and they reassured all us NB feeders that theirs wasn't on the recall list...which is did turn out to be just a couple of weeks later...I keep thinking 'what if' we had stopped feeding Echo 2 weeks earlier when I first checked and was made by them to feel safe and confident in the product, would she still be alive...it haunts me :smcry. Our precious pups are just to important to take that risk with when there are so many other good formulas out there without such a history.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I feed Rocky the NB ultra bite size with chicken, brown rice and lamb too. I am not changing. I read the info and it happens with food we eat too and can happen with any brand. I feel good knowing they are on top of things. Just my opinion..Rocky's not a great eater, so I decided sticking with this food because he doesn't eat much of any other food I tried.




Purple-peep said:


> Thank you very much for posting this information!
> 
> I feed Libby NB Original Ultra bite size with chicken, brown rice, lamb...and fresh potatoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I didn't know you lost your Echo. I am sorry. Do you think it was a result of the recalled food? :mellow:




maltlovereileen said:


> *I will NEVER EVER EVER buy NB again*...after we lost our sweet Echo in the pet food recall of 2007 (she was eating the venison sweet potato formula). To again have a recall just makes me shudder...I don't care what 'spin' the company says (I remember when the recalls started and I checked their site and they reassured all us NB feeders that theirs wasn't on the recall list...which is did turn out to be just a couple of weeks later...I keep thinking 'what if' we had stopped feeding Echo 2 weeks earlier when I first checked and was made by them to feel safe and confident in the product, would she still be alive...it haunts me :smcry. Our precious pups are just to important to take that risk with when there are so many other good formulas out there without such a history.


----------

